# Croakers in VA



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Can anybody say if the croakers are in VA since they usually arrrived there first :fishing::beer:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

They're here... should be bitin' soon enough with these warm days we've been having.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*temp...*

When the water temp hits 55, they will begin to hit. That is the magic number...

FW


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Capt. Reese reported this morning Croakers are in the Bay.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

Fly Wacko said:


> When the water temp hits 55, they will begin to hit. That is the magic number...
> 
> FW


right on.

almost 52 degrees off of Virginia beach yesterday last time i checked the temp was 51.4 so after today and according to the weather the next 6 days except for Monday and tomorrow are going to be over 60 with wendsday being about 75. so those temps are gonna get closer and closer to 55


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Sewell's Point water temp at 51.8 right now.....

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=SWPV2


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*croakers*

Thanks you all for the reports see you soon


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah I took the boat out Thursday and saw 2 boats with there outriggers pulling nets in the water inside the bay (from HRBT towards MMBT). I know those fellas wouldnt be doing that if there were no fish.


----------



## FCPRO (May 14, 2002)

Water Temp Is 56 Degrees In James.bring On The "grumblers". The Elizabeth City Yacht Club Is In Route. Saw The Crew Last Spring. They Were Fishing Out Of A Party Barge. The Guys On Board Were Fishing With 12ft Surf Rods But Had 50wide Penn Internationals On Them. They Were Reeling Them Upside Down(like A Spinning Reel). I Asked Them About The Heavy Tackle. They Only Replyed " Bling Bling".


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

A couple have been caught in the hot ditch this week so there here like they said bay and ocean needs to warm up a bit .Fcpro , I have seen people on the jrb pier fishing with them big rods and I have seen a few upside down ! Lol Anyone catching catfish yet from jones creek to the jrb like last spring ?


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

going tohave tte boy outo fela smeime ti wek tocheck itout great first weekfor mhuh


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

redneckranger said:


> going tohave tte boy outo fela smeime ti wek tocheck itout great first weekfor mhuh


sorry about this garbage been up since 6 sat. Between the fishing at Little Creek and the late night birth of my boy its been a day. What I meant to say :

Might take the kiddo on his first outing this week to Felgates and see if a Newborn makes good bait LMAO


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

redneckranger said:


> sorry about this garbage been up since 6 sat. Between the fishing at Little Creek and the late night birth of my boy its been a day. What I meant to say :
> 
> Might take the kiddo on his first outing this week to Felgates and see if a Newborn makes good bait LMAO


Lol , I was wondering what you were trying to say .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

justfishin said:


> Lol , I was wondering what you were trying to say .


Ditto and the croakers are there but not biting as of yet. There are plenty being caught in the nets now and pretty big in size.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

waters hit 52 today off va beach so by next weekend they might be bitting


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

as of this morning noaa is showing water tempes off of va bch is 54

http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/satl.html


----------



## fishininov (Jan 20, 2005)

mmm CROAKAS!!!!:beer:


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Croakers have been in the bay catching them in Warsaw, off the beach. Using Shrimp... Have fun.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

When do they go upstream towards Tappahannock on the Rappahannock? I'll may be down that way in 3 weeks.

For that matter, do croaker go upstream to spawn or is it just a case of "going where the food is"? Don't know much about 'em, except that they are tasty


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

fishhead said:


> When do they go upstream towards Tappahannock on the Rappahannock? I'll may be down that way in 3 weeks.
> 
> For that matter, do croaker go upstream to spawn or is it just a case of "going where the food is"? Don't know much about 'em, except that they are tasty


in 3 weeks you should have no problem filling a cooler or 5


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

when will the croakers be bitting at ovp and the jrb pier. Will they be bitting during the day or at night


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ohh lordly, don't let the boys from up North find out the Croakers are in  they will be here in force with every blood worm on the East coast


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*ok...*

Just keep your eyes on the water temps...It will be hit and miss for several more weeks, then the run will be on for real.

FW


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> in 3 weeks you should have no problem filling a cooler or 5


Woo hoo ... should I tell my Yankee friends when the croakers are in 

Thanks ... I'm aiming for April 5th weekend, but if I miss that I won't have another chance till the 26th ... I hope that won't be too late


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*Croakas*




Shooter said:


> Ohh lordly, don't let the boys from up North find out the Croakers are in  they will be here in force with every blood worm on the East coast


Too funny Shooter but you speaka the truth!!!:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Woo hoo ... should I tell my Yankee friends when the croakers are in
> 
> Thanks ... I'm aiming for April 5th weekend, but if I miss that I won't have another chance till the 26th ... I hope that won't be too late


No that won't be to late.Come on down! They'll be behind door #2 and everywhere else


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

croakers are in croaker va............west pointe..va


----------

